# cable box



## netbee (Oct 21, 2012)

WHAT IS THE PURPOSE OF AN ETHERNET PORT ON MY STB (CABLE BOX)?

THANKS 

netbee


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Rarely used but when they are it's as a signal source, dependent upon your cable providers set up. All STB's are that I've seen are configured per the providers spec.


----------



## netbee (Oct 21, 2012)

is it an output/input


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I've only heard of it used as a input, but again the firmware would have to support it's use.


----------



## netbee (Oct 21, 2012)

THANKS


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

depends like we have different tv cable sky tv etc some broadcast channels through the internet. some you it to watch youtube on the tv downloading films adding different apps.

Just depends what box you have and you cable provider is.

basic use is firmware updates and online content, as mentioned above.


----------



## netbee (Oct 21, 2012)

thanks buddy


----------



## HavFun (Oct 26, 2009)

????
You don't need an Ethernet port to update a cable or satellite box, they update themselves via the satellite signal or cable (coax or fiber-optic). You need the Ethernet cable mostly for Video On Demand and for streaming apps you can access through the cable/satellite box (many of them, for example, support Netflix and Amazon Prime Video now... those are internet services and Wi-Fi is too slow if you are streaming UHD/HDR so the only option for interruption-free streaming is an Ethernet connection combined with internet service that's around 100 Mbps minumum (faster if you want to be able to have multiple using the internet at the same time).


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

If it has a built in network, it's often a way to connect an external drive. 
Not all are connected though.


----------

